# VFD/Motor fault and megger readings



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Not totally convinced that hooking the motors up to the pump drive is really what solved the problem, I copy the parameters from C to a SD card and clone the remaining 21 vfds. Now A, C, I function correctly, J,K still have to funky running condition, the remaining ones throw a F6 fault. While trying to connect the Wifi module to D I had to cycle the power to get it to connect, after the power cycle, D works perfectly without changing anything. No way after 8 hours of troubleshooting that power cycling could be the solution but low and behold all 22 function correctly. 

Anyone have any thoughts on why or what the hell?:blink:


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I've worked with quite a few different drives over the years, but Siemens isn't one of them. You're doing everything I would of done, except the part where I get my AR out and use it for target practice.

Who provided the drives? I would of been calling tech support as soon as all the wiring checked out.

I know one guy in this area that keeps a small 3-5HP 3 phase motor on hand just for troubleshooting VFD's. Sometimes it's hard to know if a customers motor is good or not, so being able to temp in a small known good motor can help eliminate some variables.

Maybe Jraef will have some insight on these Siemens drives....


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Cow said:


> I've worked with quite a few different drives over the years, but Siemens isn't one of them. You're doing everything I would of done, except the part where I get my AR out and use it for target practice.
> 
> Who provided the drives? I would of been calling tech support as soon as all the wiring checked out.
> 
> ...


I provided the drives and tech support is closed on the weekend. 

The thing that bugs me other than the whole thing, is the first megger resistance test for the feeders showed 0. It should have showed 1.1+,
40’ of cable+termination resistance+ambient temp of 50°>0. That’s why I chased my tail instead of focusing on the vfds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Siemens VFDs........Hmmmmmm.......Stuxnet virus??????.......lol. 

I've found that cycling the power will often solve problems with VFDs, especially if I get a fault that doesn't make sense. 

By 'cycle', I mean leave the power off for a few minutes after the display goes dark. 

The heart of every VFD is basically a computer. Contrary to what we're led to believe, computers don't always follow their programming and often, cycling the power will reset them.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

V20 siemens VSD ??

I have see larger one but if my memory serve me right the programming should be the same on smaller one.


I am with Micromind ., did you cycle the line supply after the display go dark and wait about 10 maybe 15 minuites and turn it back on ., it should clear up some hidden error.

Did you run it thru the local panel or used the I/O port to the master controller unit ? I would just run it on local panel first to make sure it is clear up then go from there thru the I/O port. 

sometime you need a decent reboot then it should be working good. some case I ran into it have to do the hard recycle ( by turn the power off and restart )

Note ., the Fuji units is the same way with siemens units ., it can be pain in arse .,,


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> V20 siemens VSD ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you are asking? Did I program via the key pad? Or interface port?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

tates1882 said:


> I'm not sure what you are asking? Did I program via the key pad? Or interface port?


Tates .,, 

sorry .,, I should clear that part and I mean either key pad ( local control ) or interface port. 


sorry about that.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> Tates .,,
> 
> sorry .,, I should clear that part and I mean either key pad ( local control ) or interface port.
> 
> ...


No worries. I used a parameter loader w/sd card to clone after I did the first one via keypad, I also used the interface to troubleshoot. Siemens has a wifi module that allows for smart phone/tablet/laptop access and control. the v20 doesn't have an ethernet port.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

tates1882 said:


> No worries. I used a parameter loader w/sd card to clone after I did the first one via keypad, I also used the interface to troubleshoot. Siemens has a wifi module that allows for smart phone/tablet/laptop access and control. the v20 doesn't have an ethernet port.


Thanks for clear it up.

I am kinda little suprised that the V20 did not have ethernet port I know the larger siemens do have it. 

But I forgot to ask you did you set this up in delta or wye supply sometime some VSD are picky on supply side. ( most larger one do have that setting but smaller one like V20 I am not fully famuair with it. )


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> Thanks for clear it up.
> 
> I am kinda little suprised that the V20 did not have ethernet port I know the larger siemens do have it.
> 
> But I forgot to ask you did you set this up in delta or wye supply sometime some VSD are picky on supply side. ( most larger one do have that setting but smaller one like V20 I am not fully famuair with it. )


I never have came across any setting regarding delta/wye selection, they are all on a wye anyhow. I'm waiting for tech support to call back, maybe they have seen this situation before.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> Thanks for clear it up.
> 
> I am kinda little suprised that the V20 did not have ethernet port I know the larger siemens do have it.
> 
> But I forgot to ask you did you set this up in delta or wye supply sometime some VSD are picky on supply side. ( most larger one do have that setting but smaller one like V20 I am not fully famuair with it. )


Yes, if you have a delta source, you must disassemble the front-end of Siemens drives and clip a ground reference conductor, removing that reference to ground. That's because the MOVs and Common Mode Filters on the front end of the drive are all connected in a Wye pattern and referenced to ground. So they will attempt to become the Wye point of your ENTIRE Delta system. If a grounded fault happens ANYWHERE on that delta system, all that current attempts to flow through the MOVs in the drives and they vaporize, taking out the entire VFD.

Having a Delta source (or resistance grounded Wye) might also affect the flow of CM noise back to the drive and could possibly affect the Autotune functionality if the CM noise was floating with respect to ground.


----------

